# 0mg Juice



## Rob Fisher

Well I am now trying something new... Vaping some 0mg Juice thanks to my main juice man @Oupa in CT! 

He made me a couple of bottles of VM Menthol Ice in 0mg mode and I have been staring at them for a few days... the Nautilus was empty and need a refill and I thought... What the hell let's see if this could work!
I have powered down a little to 6,5watts.... not enough of a hit... up to 10 watts... a little too much... down to 8 watts... bingo!

Still have the awesome flavour of the menthol and the beautiful clouds of vapour... Mmmm I think this may open up a new era... will see how I go using it for a few hours and see how soon I feel the need for nic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Rob Fisher said:


> Well I am now trying something new... Vaping some 0mg Juice thanks to my main juice man @Oupa in CT!
> 
> He made me a couple of bottles of VM Menthol Ice in 0mg mode and I have been staring at them for a few days... the Nautilus was empty and need a refill and I thought... What the hell let's see if this could work!
> I have powered down a little to 6,5watts.... not enough of a hit... up to 10 watts... a little too much... down to 8 watts... bingo!
> 
> Still have the awesome flavour of the menthol and the beautiful clouds of vapour... Mmmm I think this may open up a new era... will see how I go using it for a few hours and see how soon I feel the need for nic.



i was also thinking of getting some 0mg juice

please keep us posted @Rob Fisher as to your nic cravings


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> i was also thinking of getting some 0mg juice
> 
> please keep us posted @Rob Fisher as to your nic cravings



Will do @Riaz! I'm down to ordering 9mg as my normal juice and I'm hoping I'll get used to 0mg and maybe end up on 0mg... time will tell...


----------



## Riaz

Rob Fisher said:


> Will do @Riaz! I'm down to ordering 9mg as my normal juice and I'm hoping I'll get used to 0mg and maybe end up on 0mg... time will tell...



im currently on 9mg VM menthol ice, and in the russian at 10W, i cannot do a lung drag

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Maybe this is all in the mind but knowing it's 0mg I think I maybe hitting it a little hard because "Vapers Shnosh" is coming into play.


----------



## Riaz

Rob Fisher said:


> Maybe this is all in the mind but knowing it's 0mg I think I maybe hitting it a little hard because "Vapers Shnosh" is coming into play.


do u do lung hits or just mouth pulls?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> do u do lung hits or just mouth pulls?



I still haven't quite worked out the difference between the two... I bring the vapour into my mouth and then into the lungs... I always thought a lung hit was straight to the lungs but never really done that... just tried it now and it is possible and now I know why the air flow control is so important for those wanting a lung hit... I have never done a lung hit in all my years of smoking but finally understand the difference... now there is a thing... never to old to learn!


----------



## devdev

Lol, you never lung hit a cigarette, it burnt the lungs badly.

Hahaha

To do a proper lung hit you need to have your mouth open a bit. It makes tons of vapour!


----------



## Silver

Rob, that sounds amazing. 

I have not yet tried vaping zero nic juice for a few hours. 

Do let us know if you get nic cravings!

Only problem is that if you get yourself used to zero nic juice, you could in theory stop vaping.
If that were to happen, all the fun would stop and we would all miss your adventures!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> To do a proper lung hit you need to have your mouth open a bit. It makes tons of vapour!



Best description ever @devdev... OMG this is awesome! I can't believe that after all this vaping time I have only just this very second discovered what a real lung hit actually is! It's bloody AWESOME! @devdev you rock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

devdev said:


> Lol, you never lung hit a cigarette, it burnt the lungs badly.
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> To do a proper lung hit you need to have your mouth open a bit. It makes tons of vapour!




Wow @devdev - just tried that now - with my mouth a bit open - for the first time.
Vapour production on the mPT2 was amazeballs! Had to wave it away from the screen
Yikes. What just happened!


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> Rob, that sounds amazing.
> 
> I have not yet tried vaping zero nic juice for a few hours.
> 
> Do let us know if you get nic cravings!
> 
> Only problem is that if you get yourself used to zero nic juice, you could in theory stop vaping.
> If that were to happen, all the fun would stop and we would all miss your adventures!!


O my! @Silver is here!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, that sounds amazing.
> 
> I have not yet tried vaping zero nic juice for a few hours.
> 
> Do let us know if you get nic cravings!
> 
> Only problem is that if you get yourself used to zero nic juice, you could in theory stop vaping.
> If that were to happen, all the fun would stop and we would all miss your adventures!!



It's only been a little while and I sneaked a few puff on VM Strawberry 12mg and some VM Lichi for a bit of nic...

I think the 0mg is a good one for me to have around and use as much as I can but I'm not ready to kick the nic just yet!


----------



## Silver

TylerD said:


> O my! @Silver is here!



LOL - just taking a quick break 
And getting a quick forum fix

With @devdev's mouth slightly open lung hit - I think this could very well give new meaning to the phrase "doing a Silver"!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Wow @devdev - just tried that now - with my mouth a bit open - for the first time.
> Vapour production on the mPT2 was amazeballs! Had to wave it away from the screen
> Yikes. What just happened!



Exactly! What the bloody hell have we been doing all this time! Shezzzzzzz!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

I do zero all the time. I can usually go around 5 hours on zero before it gets unbearable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho... go a bit slow with this new found lung hit... my throat is taking a bit of strain not being used to it... and I feel a large Silver coming on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

WWWOOOOOOWWWW

Just got a nic rush for the FIRST time on the mPT2 with a very long slightly mouth open lung hit.
Oh my word

Standby

I think I have to try this on the dripper. 

If I don't return, call the ambulance and send it to Oaklands and ask them to look for the clouds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## johan

I think all the guys that give the advice on lung hits, got their experience from past green stuff smoking  ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

johanct said:


> I think all the guys that give the advice on lung hits, got their experience from past green stuff smoking  ?


Rondkyktwak.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

johanct said:


> I think all the guys that give the advice on lung hits, got their experience from past green stuff smoking  ?



That's IT! I knew I had done a lung hit before and couldn't for the life of me remember when... the Seventies are coming back to me now! Peace Baby!

Thanks Johan!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho... go a bit slow with this new found lung hit... my throat is taking a bit of strain not being used to it... and I feel a large Silver coming on!



Guys who have just discovered what we have been missing out on here... go slow with this lung hit thing.... the throat and rest of the inhaling division is not used to this and you will get a sore throat real quick and nearly choke to death...


----------



## Silver

Ok wow

I am not recommending this but it's worthwhile reporting back on.

Slow, long, mouth-slightly-open lung hit on the IGO-L dripper with 18mg juice.
Till you can't breathe in further.
Just 1 hit
I can feel the nic buzz BIG time. My whole body is slightly tingling.
Not approaching a Silver yet. 
So have put it down.

But my goodness, @devdev - can't believe I only found out this technique now. Thanks for posting that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

Damn guys @Silver @Rob Fisher I thought this technique was common knowledge! Been at crossfit, and got back to see you two raving about this

Its a useful tool to have, but I don't ever find it necessary on a dripper or RBA.

Sometimes in bumper to bumper traffic on the highway I will lung hit my Nautilus or a PT2 and try and fill the car with vapour. I did actually fill the whole cabin and make it kinda misty once. When I opened the windows clouds were wafting out, I did almost pull a silver in the car though, so be careful!

Btw, the black flat drip tips I use are great for lung hits, if you rotate them and place in mouth vertically it forces your lips open a bit, for instant lung hits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> I thought this technique was common knowledge!



As you guessed it isn't common knowledge... but is now thanks to you for sharing! 

I don't see how anyone could ever want more than a full lung inhale off a Nautilus? So much for me to learn... just a little padawan vaper still!


----------



## devdev

I don't know if it is actually possible to get more vapour than a lung hit off a nautilus.

I may fire up a sub-ohm coil, some pure VG and a mech-mod this weekend, just to go cloud chasing and see what is possible.

By the way, how are you finding the black flat tips?


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> I don't know if it is actually possible to get more vapour than a lung hit off a nautilus.
> 
> I may fire up a sub-ohm coil, some pure VG and a mech-mod this weekend, just to go cloud chasing and see what is possible.
> 
> By the way, how are you finding the black flat tips?



Yip that's my whole point! I guess I have a whole lot to still learn about my new hobby...

I haven't pulled the trigger on the shopping basket for those black flat tips yet... there are a few other items in that shopping basket I was hoping to get at one of the other vendors I prefer and have been waiting no so patiently... but I don't want to just order black tips only because that would make them a little pricey with the courier fee added.


----------



## Alex

Been smoking for 28 years and I found out about the "Lung hit" on Rip Trippers channel the other day. Interesting experience, but not something I'll do all that often.


----------



## Die Kriek

I blame @devdev for my coughing fit of the last 2 minutes!! Just tried his lung hit trick with a stinky, did not go down well (I was curious OK! )

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev

Hahahaha - I used to do it sometimes with analogs

If both my hands were busy and I had the smoke in my mouth, I would have little hits.

It's not a nice feeling at all


----------



## Die Kriek

devdev said:


> Hahahaha - I used to do it sometimes with analogs
> 
> If both my hands were busy and I had the smoke in my mouth, I would have little hits.
> 
> It's not a nice feeling at all



My throat is still burning, had to nip the cig, couldn't take anymore


----------



## RIEFY

lung hits are nice with subohm coils. you neeed to drop the nic to around 5mg was good for me back in my cloud chasing days.

here are some pics.









and these were the papis making the clouds





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt

That is quite extraordinary Sharief.

I've no experience with lung inhales from Protanks or Nautilus's (Nautili?) since I went straight from iClear 30 to RBA's but I find the lung inhales from a dripper to be divine. The throat hit is intense but not harsh, and just at the right place in the _way_ back of the throat. Of course my air hole is about 2mm wide so it feels more natural to inhale it directly. Kayfun I lung inhale about 30% of the time for a greater kick.


----------



## devdev

Cape vaping supplies said:


> lung hits are nice with subohm coils. you neeed to drop the nic to around 5mg was good for me back in my cloud chasing days.
> 
> here are some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these were the papis making the clouds



Awesome pics @Cape vaping supplies! Tell me, who is that suave good looking fellow in the white shirt? 

Seriously though, what Atomiser is that? An Aqua? And what juice were you cloud chasing with? 100% VG?


----------



## RIEFY

dev thats me lol. that was with 60vg 40pg juice. 100%vg makes way more clouds but you choke lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

oh and that was the igol and the nimbus

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

Sick! I am going to play around with some chasing at some point. 

If I could just find one more 2mm screw for my Igo I will be set. Either that or Vape King gets the Igo W.

So are you a flavour chaser now that you got over the cloud chasing?


----------



## RIEFY

all I want is a ballanced vape decent flavor good throat hit and above average dense vapor and im happy.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

Hahaha, so basically an all round balanced experience?

Has anyone found that yet? Let me guess, the Reo is that?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

you hit the nail on the head! I sold all my reos then bought matthees and after owning it for 2 days I knew exactly what I was missing and got the second one. The reo is a good allround ballanced vape. you obviously need to set it up to suit your vaping style

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

devdev said:


> Hahaha, so basically an all round balanced experience?
> 
> Has anyone found that yet? Let me guess, the Reo is that?


JIP! Exactly that!


----------



## TylerD

devdev said:


> Sick! I am going to play around with some chasing at some point.
> 
> If I could just find one more 2mm screw for my Igo I will be set. Either that or Vape King gets the Igo W.
> 
> So are you a flavour chaser now that you got over the cloud chasing?


Bring your mech to the meet. I will make you a .4 dual coil on my trident or igo-w and you can chase all you want. Mix some high vg juice up as well. I just don't have a mech at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

shew guys, this is like a new level of vaping lol

if been doing lung hits probably since the first time i met sharief LOL

what i learnt is that you have to go lower nic levels when doing so or you burn your throat big time


----------



## devdev

TylerD said:


> Bring your mech to the meet. I will make you a .4 dual coil on my trident or igo-w and you can chase all you want. Mix some high vg juice up as well. I just don't have a mech at the moment.



Sick! Will bring mech, and 100%vg juice for the ultimate chasing experience

Thanks Tyler, excited now


----------



## TylerD

And also, do not lung inhale if you have a very hot setup. You can damage your cilia ("Tiny hairs called *cilia* (pronounced: *sih*-lee-uh) protect the nasal passageways and other parts of the respiratory tract, filtering out dust and other particles that enter the nose with the breathed air. ")

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD

devdev said:


> Sick! Will bring mech, and 100%vg juice for the ultimate chasing experience
> 
> Thanks Tyler, excited now


Cool stuff @devdev ! We can chase some claaawds!


----------



## TylerD

TylerD said:


> And also, do not lung inhale if you have a very hot setup. You can damage your cilia ("Tiny hairs called *cilia* (pronounced: *sih*-lee-uh) protect the nasal passageways and other parts of the respiratory tract, filtering out dust and other particles that enter the nose with the breathed air. ")


This is why people drill the RDA's out to 2mm dual holes or more. To get some more airflow over the hot coils.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

TylerD said:


> And also, do not lung inhale if you have a very hot setup. You can damage your cilia ("Tiny hairs called *cilia* (pronounced: *sih*-lee-uh) protect the nasal passageways and other parts of the respiratory tract, filtering out dust and other particles that enter the nose with the breathed air. ")



Thanks for the warning @TylerD 
I wonder i f you can get replacement cilia from Fasttech?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## johan

On the side; most ex-smokers have very little "working" cillia left and takes months to fully recoup.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK getting back to the original thread after more hijacks than a busy intersection in Gauteng... 

I have predominantly been vaping 0mg Menthol Ice since last night other than the occasional puff on VM Strawberry 12mg... and one thing I have noticed is that a slight headache on the left side of my pip I sometimes get which I'm thinking maybe a nicotine overload has gone... 

This leads me to think that I have been overdosing on nicotine since discovering this awesome hobby and instead of sneaking stinkies when I can.. I'm now able to vape anytime pretty much and the result is more nicotine than I was getting before...

So... I deduce that a lot of my so called nicotine addiction is maybe more in my mind than I had thought... I don't have any withdrawal symptoms and the occasional 12mg seems to be giving me what I need and the rest of the time my awesome beautiful and explosive flavour of 0mg Menthol Ice is keeping me as happy as Larry!

And for some reason I just need to say that the Sigelei Zmax is my most favorite MOD of all time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

If that's the case, I'm a total nic addict

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> OK getting back to the original thread after more hijacks than a busy intersection in Gauteng...
> 
> I have predominantly been vaping 0mg Menthol Ice since last night other than the occasional puff on VM Strawberry 12mg... and one thing I have noticed is that a slight headache on the left side of my pip I sometimes get which I'm thinking maybe a nicotine overload has gone...
> 
> This leads me to think that I have been overdosing on nicotine since discovering this awesome hobby and instead of sneaking stinkies when I can.. I'm now able to vape anytime pretty much and the result is more nicotine than I was getting before...
> 
> So... I deduce that a lot of my so called nicotine addiction is maybe more in my mind than I had thought... I don't have any withdrawal symptoms and the occasional 12mg seems to be giving me what I need and the rest of the time my awesome beautiful and explosive flavour of 0mg Menthol Ice is keeping me as happy as Larry!
> 
> And for some reason I just need to say that the Sigelei Zmax is my most favorite MOD of all time!


Got to this thread late, but what absolute fun to read! Of course, I tried the lung hit (have tried it before, but did it correctly now for the first time thanks to proper explanation on here), and at 24 mg nic I had a Silver after just 3 lung hits. Think I will stay with mouth to lung hits.
@Rob Fisher, ok try the 0 mg for at least a few days exclusively, then we shall ask HRH how you fared.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> ok try the 0 mg for at least a few days exclusively, then we shall ask HRH how you fared.



It's actually working pretty well.... but I'm still taking puffs on 9mg every now and again... I'm pleasantly surprised... I don't want to get HRH involved here... if she thinks I can do without nic then she will want me to stop vaping!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

